# Wanted:  Villa del Palmar Flamingo, Estancia or Gran Luxxe (Nuevo/Puerto Vallarta)



## TrojanRickus (Apr 18, 2017)

Looking to extend our family vacation 3 extra days starting June 2nd.  Looking for a 1 bedroom for 4 at any of the places on the title or anything nice in Nuevo or Puerto Vallarta.

Thank you.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 18, 2017)

The Vidanta Sea Garden NV can be booked  for less than a week using the hotel name Ocean Breeze . They have 1 bedroom suites & hotel rooms ( separate /no lockoffs )
It is separate from big Vidanta by a beach walk but is right in the Neuvo Marina area where you can walk to restaurants .

Villa Varadero is in that area also : In Feb I went & visited it / for the same reason you list  - In case we needed or wanted to extend for a few days some year .
Saw the 1 bedroom suites & spoke to a couple from Edmonton who were there 2-3 days  . They said in was clean & satisfactory but not fancy .
Sea Garden / Ocean Breeze has a nicer pool , but the beach & sunshine is the same.

There is also Paradise Village - which may allow shorter stays since it is a points system . We have never been there

I am listing these , in case your listed options only allow  7 day bookings .
All 3 are non AI ..

You could also try Bucerias - there are 2 Rui 's as well as smaller hotels .
Not sure what is bookable for less than a week .


----------



## TrojanRickus (Apr 18, 2017)

@T


T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The Vidanta Sea Garden NV can be booked  for less than a week using the hotel name Ocean Breeze .
> It is separate from big Vidanta by a beach walk but is right in the Neuvo Marina area where you can walk to restaurants .
> 
> Villa Varadero is in that area also : In Feb I went & visited it / for the same reason - In case we needed or wanted to extend for a few days some year .
> ...


Thank you so much.  I have been looking at the Sea Garden but I could not find a 1 bedroom that sleeps 4 separate.  I will look again.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 18, 2017)

The one bedroom suites at the Sea Garden NV have a king bed in the bedroom
& can sleep 2 more on the living room sofas that become single beds by removing the back pillows.
There is a decent kitchenette .( same style as a Mayan Palace )

The NV  SG / Ocean Breeze hotel rooms have 2 double beds - but no coffee maker , no microwave, no bar fridge .


----------



## TrojanRickus (Apr 21, 2017)

I am not sure how to edit my original post, we are staying at Gran Luxxe until the 2nd and need to extend to the 5th at same location or anything close in Nuevo or Puerto Vallarta.  Thank you.  We only need 3 nights for 4 people (1 bedroom).


----------



## TrojanRickus (May 1, 2017)

bump


----------



## TrojanRickus (May 10, 2017)

Does any one know how far is Villa del Palmar Flamingos from the airport?  Still looking for 3 nights (june 2-5) anywhere in Puerto Vallarta or Nuevo Vallarta.   please inbox me.


----------

